# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Trung Quốc - Mua gi lam qua khi di du lich Trung Quoc

## thietht

Bạn đang băn khoăn không biết *mua gì làm quà khi đi* *du lịch Trung Quốc* cho người thân, bạn bè. _Didau.org_ xin giới thiệu với bạn một số đặc sản làm quà khi *du lịch Trung Quốc*.

*Mua sắm ở Thâm Quyến*





Thẩm Quyến là địa điểm ven biển mở cửa sớm nhất ở Trung Quốc, từ những sản phẩm cao cấp nổi tiếng thế giới cho đến những sản phẩm phổ thông đại chúng đều được người đân ở đây ưa chuộng. Vả lại trong những năm gần đây, các địa điểm mua sắm ở Thẩm Quyến không ngừng được phát triển và hoàn thiện, hình thành đặc điểm phân chia theo khu vực khiến cho du khách đi đến bất cứ nơi đâu đều có thể tìm thấy những khu vực mua sắm tập trung. Ngoài ra, phố Trung –Anh là nơi nơi mà du khách nơi khác đến đây thích đến nhất , ở đây du khách có thể tìm mua những đồ trang sức bằng vàng, bạc, vải vóc, quần áo..v..v.

*Mua sắm ở Tô Châu*




Đến Tô Châu mua sắm , đồ lưu niệm đầu tiên phải nói đến những sản phẩm thêu Tô Châu , các sản phẩm dệt thêu Tô Châu cùng với Hồ Nam ,Tứ Xuyên , Quảng Đông là bốn nơi mà sản phẩm dệt thêu nổi tiếng nhất Trung Quốc.Tô Châu có trà Bích La Xuân là một trong mười loại trà nổi tiếng Trung Quốc , là món quà ý nghĩa để tặng cho bạn bè và người thân . Ngoài ra, ở Tô Châu còn có gấm thời nhà Tống , tranh tết khắc gỗ Đào Hoa Ụ , quạt Tô Châu ..v..v.. đều là những đặc sản ở đây .Phố đi bộ Quan Tiền là con phố thương mại nổi tiếng tập trung các hoạt động giải trí , ẩm thực, thăm quan thành một thể thống nhất. Đường Thạch Lộ ở bên ngoài Xương Môn và phố Hoài Hải ở khu Tô Châu mới cũng là một khu phố thương mại nổi tiếng. Ngoài ra , phố Thập Toàn là nơi chuyên bán đồ lưu niệm du lịch , phố Bì Thị là nơi chuyên bán cây cảnh, chim chóc, đường Hổ Khâu và phía trước nhà ga là nơi chuyên mua bán các thiết bị chụp ảnh, quay phim ..v..v..tất cả các địa điểm trên đều là nhưng nơi mua sắm lý tưởng.

*Mua sắm ở Hàng Châu*




Theo hướng nam bắc của đường Diên An và hướng đông tây của đường Giải Phóng là 2 khu vực mua sắm phồn hoa nhất Hàng Châu . Các trung tâm thương mại nổi tiếng có : Tòa nhà cao ốc Hàng Châu (số 1 quảng trường Võ Lâm ) ,Giải Bách Hàng Châu (số 211 đường Giả Phóng ), tập đoàn Bách Đại (số 546 đường Diên An ) và Bách hóa Ngân Thái ( số 530 đường Diên An)..v...v. Tại Hàng Châu có rất nhiiều đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ truyền thống và thổ đặc sản đã từng nổi tiếng gần xa . Bạn có thể đến cửa hàng tổng hợp ở trấn Cảnh Đức trên đường Diên An , hay cửa hàng di vật trên đường Hoàn Thành tây ,các cửa hàng bán thổ đặc sản trên phố Hồ Tân ,trung tâm bán đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ du lịch trên phố Quang Phục , chợ đêm trên đường Ngô Sơn..v..v..,đến những nơi này bạn có thể sẽ có được những “ thu hoạch” ngoài mong đợi.

*Mua sắm ở Quảng Châu*


Tại Quảng Châu, mỗi loại hàng hoá đều có một chợ riêng, chỉ chuyên kinh doanh một loại hàng hoá, như:

- Quần áo: chợ Bạc Mả (tiếng Việt là Bạch Mã) là chợ bán buôn quần áo, toàn bộ người Việt nam đều sang đâu lấy hàng về Việt nam bán tại các shop thời trang, giá cả cực rẻ nếu mua số lượng nhiều (từ 5-10 cái trở lên), còn nếu mua 1 cái rất đắt, đắt gần bằng 10 cái và nhiều khi họ cũng không thèm bán cho mình. Các bạn sẽ hoa mắt vì nhiều loại quần áo và các cô bán hàng đẹp như người mẫu.

- Chợ đồ len: nằm trên đường Dezheng nan Lu, gần khách sạn Đức Chính cách khoảng 500m, từ khách sạn Đức Chính rẻ phải theo đường Dezheng nan Lu sẽ gặp chợ bên phía bên phải của đường.

- Chợ đồ da: nằm trên đường Jiefang Beilu và đường Ziyuangang Lu, các trung tâm như Guihualou leather mall, YiSen Leather Building …. Tại đây bán các loại như túi da, ví da, các bạn mà vào đây thì mê mẩn, các hàng hiệu nổi tiếng đều được làm giả như thật, giá rất rẻ nếu mua từ 5-10 cái trở lên, mua 1 cái giá rất đắt hoặc không bán.

- Chợ giầy dép: tên là Metropolis Shoes city nằm đối diện chợ đồ chơi One Link International Plaza, nằm trên đường Jiefang nan Lu, góc ngã tư đường Yide Lu và Jiefang nan Lu. Chợ này bán buôn tất cả các thể loại giầy dép, hàng hiệu, hàng nhái rất rẻ, như thật. Nếu mua nhiều giá rẻ đến sửng sốt.

- Chợ đồ lưu niện: nằm trên đường Yide Lu, tại góc ngã tư đường Yide Lu và Jiefang nan Lu. Đối diện chợ đồ chơi One Link International Plaza và Chợ giầy dép Metropolis Shoes city. Chợ bán buôn bán lẻ các loại đồ lưu niệm.

- Chợ đồ chơi: tên là One Link International Plaza, địa chỉ 39 đường Jiefang nan Lu (Lu có nghĩa là phố, nan là Nam) tại góc ngã tư đường Yide Lu và Jiefang nan Lu.

- Chợ máy tính, linh kiện máy tính: chợ điện tử Thiên Hô, nằm trên đường Tianhe Lu và đường Shipai XiLu chuyên bán buôn, lẻ các loại máy tính, linh kiện máy tính. Đây là một chợ cực lớn, các công ty máy tính tại Việt nam đều nhập hàng về từ đây.

- Chợ điện thoại: tên là Photography electronics city, nằm trên đường Luyin Lu, tại đây có 2 chợ điện thoại, máy ảnh, loa đài. Một bên chuyên bán đồ cũ và một bên chuyên bán đồ mới. Chợ có đủ thể loại điện thoại, hàng thật, hàng nhái hàng hiệu đều có, nếu mua số lượng lớn giá rất rẻ.

- Beijing Lu: đây là phố đi bộ nổi tiếng Quảng Châu và cũng là một trung tâm mua sắm, hàng hoá đắt nhưng cũng có nhiều cửa hàng bán quần áo, túi da, ví da rẻ đến không tưởng tượng nổi. Phố này ngày cũng như đêm đều rất đông đúc.

*Chú ý khi bắt taxi* thì cần phải thực hiện chiến thuật cướp chỗ, kể cả xe vừa dừng, khách vẫn còn ở trên xe đang trả tiền, các bạn cứ mở cửa nhảy vào trong, nếu không ngay lập tức có người nhẩy lên chiếm xe ngay. Vì lượng người đón taxi ở chỗ các chợ rất nhiều, mà xe thì không đủ nên cần phải nhanh chân cướp chỗ, nếu không các bạn đợi ở đó 1 tiếng cũng không bắt được xe

----------


## hantt.163

*Thượng Hải đang nổi lên như một thiên  đường mua sắm mới của Châu Á nói chung và Trung Quốc nói riêng. Ở đây có  những khu vực đã nổi tiếng như Đại lộ Nam Kinh, Từ Gia Hối, Hoài Hải...  hay những khu chợ bán quần áo rẻ như Tương Dương và rất nhiều những khu  chợ và phố buôn bán sầm uất khác.*


 Những cửa hàng và trung tâm mua sắm lớn ở  Thượng Hải tập trung đông ở tuyến phố đi bộ Nam Kinh hoặc gần vườn Dự  Viên - nơi chuyên bán các hàng thủ công và đồ trang sức, nằm không xa  khu thương mại nổi tiếng Bund (Ngoại Than). Tuyến đường Nam Kinh dài 1 km, phần đông  đúc nhất tập trung ở gần Phố Đông gọi là Nam Kinh Lộ Đông, ở đây chỉ  dành cho người đi bộ, xung quanh là những cửa hàng bận rộn. Tại đây, người mua sắm thường tập trung  đông nhất vào những ngày cuối tuần và do các cửa hàng của người dân bản  địa chú trọng đến đối tượng khách du lịch trong nước nên các mặt hàng ở  đây được bán với giá cả rất phải chăng. Với các du khách muốn mua sắm đồ cao cấp  có thể đến phía tây đường Nam Kinh (gần khu Tĩnh An), tại đây có một số  trung tâm mua sắm lớn như 66 Henglong Plaza, Citic Plaza, Meilongzhen  Plaza và một số shop khác đang được xây dựng thêm...

 Với các bạn trẻ thì những con phố buôn  bán tại khu tô giới Pháp thời xưa như đường Xinle, Chang Le Lu và An Fu  lu, bắt đầu từ phía đống đường Sơn Tây, gần ga tàu điện ngầm Nam Sơn Tây  – là những địa điểm thú vị nhất vì ở đây các mặt hàng quần áo, phụ kiện  luôn luôn bắt mắt và được cập nhật các mẫu mới nhất. Còn với ai đã từng thích thú khi mua sắm  tại khu chợ Tương Dương nổi tiếng của Thượng Hải thì nay có thể đến khu  chợ mới “Chợ thời trang mới Tương Dương” nằm tại khu bảo tàng khoa học  và công nghệ Thượng Hải, do khu chợ Tương Dương cũ đã đóng cửa từ tháng  6/2008. Khu chợ này luôn thu hút đông đảo người mua sắm do nó tọa lạc  tại vị trí thuận tiện cho giao thông như gần bến tàu điện ngầm và những  người tới đây có thể mua được tất cả những mặt hàng giảm giá.

 Một khu vực khác chuyên bán quần áo giá  rẻ mà du khách có thể tìm mua sắm hàng hóa tại Thượng Hải là khu Qi Pu  Lu, nơi đây có hàng loạt những quầy hàng chen chúc và người mua sắm thậm  chí phải mất cả ngày, mới có thể dạo hết khu bán quần áo này.Du khách  có thể tìm được những quần áo rẻ tiền nhất tại Qi Pu Lu. Và nếu bạn có  thể kết bạn được với chủ cửa hàng tại đây thì sẽ dễ dàng hơn để mua được  những món đồ ưng ý hạ giá vào cuối tuần.

 Một lựa chọn khác cho du khách thích sắm  đồ tại Thương Hải là khu Pearl Plaza. Trung tâm mua sắm này tọa lạc  trên đường Diên An và Đường Hồng Mai. Nếu đi sâu vào bên trong nữa, bạn  có thể gặp những nhóm người “tiếp thị” tận nơi để cố gắng bán những túi  xách, DVD và tất cả các loại hàng khác giúp… Nhưng có lẽ điều thú vị hơn đối với các  du khách đến Thượng Hải là mua hàng nước ngoài giảm giá tại khu tô giới  Pháp ngày xưa. Các mặt hàng ở đây được xem là hàng “độc” do nó được  thiết kế bởi chính các ông chủ cửa hàng. Ngoài ra, những người có size  quần áo quá cỡ cũng có thể tìm mua ở đây.

 Còn những người quan tâm đến DVD và phim  khi đến Thượng Hải cũng có được nhiều sự lựa chọn vì ngoài những cửa  hàng nhỏ bên phố, người mua có thể tìm đến những khu phố chuyên bán DVD.  Có một kinh nghiệm cho những ai mua đĩa DVD tại đây là nếu bạn nói, sau  này sẽ quay lại để mua tiếp thì các chủ cửa hàng sẽ rất nhiệt tình  hướng dẫn và thậm chí còn giảm giá. Giá trung bình mỗi đĩa là 5 nhân dân  tệ còn đĩa chuẩn 10-12 nhân dân tệ. Tuy nhiên, nếu bạn chỉ có một thời gian  ngắn tại Thượng Hải, mà không thể tạo mối quen biết với các cửa hàng tại  đây, có thể nhờ câu lạc bộ Ka de - 2 cửa hàng ở số 483 đường Tấn Trữ và  505 Đại Cồ (một phố nhỏ giữa đường Uy Hải và Diên An).

 Một khu vực nữa cũng được các du khách  đến Thượng Hải ưa thích đó là chợ ở đường Đông Thái – đây là chợ mà du  khách có thể tìm kiếm những hàng như ngọc bích, đồ kiểu cổ…. Một địa điểm khác du khách có thể mua  sắm là khu phố cổ gần vườn Dự Viên với những món hàng lưu niệm rẻ như ấm  pha trà, túi bằng lụa, tranh vẽ…Tuy nhiên người mua sắm cần phải mặc cả  để mua được những món hàng vừa túi tiền.

 Ga tàu điện ngầm Từ Gia Hối là địa chỉ  cung cấp các Game giải trí, ngay cả Wii một thiết bị chơi điện tử bằng  công nghệ mới cũng có mặt ở đây, ngoài ra còn có vi tính, phụ kiện máy  tính… Bạn có thể tìm thấy nhiều mặt hàng điện tử với chất lượng và mẫu  mã đẹp nhưng ở đây không bán các loại điện thoại di động. Bởi, nếu muốn mua điện thoại di động bạn  phải đi đến ga đường sắt Thượng Hải. Tại đây, khách hàng có thể mua  được điện thoại mới hoặc cũ tùy theo sở thích. Trên các sạp hàng là  những thương hiệu di động Trung Quốc nằm xen lẫn với SamSung, Nokia….Bên  cạnh đó, có rất nhiều điện thoại bán ở đây không rõ nguồn gốc, đặc biệt  bạn phải chú ý giá cả.

 Còn chợ Bu Ye Cheng (từ lối ra số 4 của  ga đường sắt và rẽ trái), nó là tòa nhà màu vàng, mở cửa từ 10 giờ sáng  đến 6 giờ tối. Ở đây tập trung các loại di động với nhiều phong cách  khác nhau thu hút đông đảo người dân Thượng Hải cũng như du khách quốc  tế. Tầng 1, tầng 2 là nơi bán điện thoại  mới, tầng 3 buôn bán những mặt hàng khác. Người tiêu dùng có thể lựa  chọn dược nhiều mẫu điện thoại đẹp, giảm giá từ Nhật Bản hay Trung Quốc.  Cửa hàng nào lập ra ở đây, cũng cho phép người mua được thử và kiểm tra  chất lượng, nếu không thích thì có thể trả lại. Nguồn báo mới

----------

